# Sticky  *** Vans and Transporters FAQs ***



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

To have anything added to this list, report the post to a moderator and state that you would like it added to the FAQ. 
*How To Report A Post To A Moderator*
When you are searching for an answer to a question, use the Vortex search function. if you cannot find the answer to you question in the *Recent Topics* try changing the *Data Set* to *Archived Topics* and you might find an answer. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Eurovan*
*Interior*
DIY - Removing Door Cards - java959
Coolant/Gas gauge Fix Discussion - Forum Discussion
How to Disable Automatic Door Locking
*Exterior*
DIY - How to Fix your Eurovan Door Handle - rensho
*Engine / Trans*
Green Top Coolant Temp Sensor
Dead A/C discussion
01-03 EV Automatic transmissions discussion
Digifant Ignition Basics, 1992-96 Eurovan, Or; what to look for if your 5 Cylinder Eurovan won’t start due to “no spark”

*Wheels / Tires / Brakes*
235/60/16" 100/104 Rated Tire Option for Eurovan Discussion
16" Eurovan Tire Discussion
Porsche 993 Twin Turbo T4 Brake Upgrade
Oversight to Lowering a T4 Van
*Vanagon*
*Aircooled*



_Modified by the brit at 12:13 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

I have opened this thread to new replies, to try and aid its development. Feel free to add links or information that you think will be useful to other or future VW Van owners, and I will add them to the top post as needed. Please try to avoid discussion in here as I will clean it up from time to time to keep the information contained clear and easy to navigate.

Thanks!


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

Part numbers for all the B & C pillar outside vinyl. 

Left (Driver) Door: 705853313 01C 

Left B-Piller: 705853311A 01C 

Left C-Pillar 705853302 01C 

Right (Passenger) Door: 705853314 01C 

Slider Front: 705853312 01C 

Slider Rear: 705853316 01C 

Right C-Piller: 705853318 01C


----------



## braddah T (Jan 24, 2013)

*1993 Eurovan GL M/T very rare rear transmission mount bracket*

Please help! I have a 1993 Eurovan GL M/T that had a very rare rear transmission mount bracket and VW discontinued the part. Does anyone have this bracket or know of a place that has one because I tried everything I can to locate one. Thanks! 

part#701399267G


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Hyperlinks updated.


----------



## qval (Sep 11, 2007)

*green top coolant sensor link is broken*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ature-sender-with-the-updated-one-(green-top)

found through google, I believe it's what was meant. I found it helpful, thanks for putting it in the FAQ


----------



## EuroTec (Sep 9, 2020)

*Dead links*

Just an FYI to the Admins

Several dead links at the top of this thread.

Thanks, Dean


----------



## DieselD (Sep 3, 2018)

Digi ignition troubleshooting page. eurovan ignition
94' eurovan wiring diagram
Eurovan camper page, lots of useful info. page


----------

